# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Aurela Gaçe

## Fiori

Aurela





Albumin e saj "The best" mund ta degjoni tek Aurela ne Albasoul


-Kengen e saj "E pafajshme jam" mund ta degjoni ketu 
-Kengen "S'jam tribu" mund ta degjoni ketu 
-Kengen "Ndjej" te kenduar ne Fest 2001 mund ta gjeni ketu

----------


## Lushnjari

Une kam pasur rastin ta njoh personalisht Lelen dhe mendoj qe eshte nje nga kengetaret me te mira te muzikes Shqiptare.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

kenga "Nata"  eshte mrekulliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## shigjeta

Aurela ka per te ngelur nje nga kengetaret me te mira te muzikes shqiptare. Jo vetem ka ze te bukur por dhe interpreton mjafte bukur.  Me interpretimin e kenges "E pafajshme jam " me ka pelqyer shume.  Albumi saj "The Best" eshte vertet I till .

----------


## karamelja

AURELA GACE - Jetoj 
( kenga fituese e fastivalit 2002 ) 

Dua te me duash 
Dua te mos luajsh
Nje rrefren i humbur
Qe mes njerezve e kerkoj.
Beso e mos beso
Me gjysmen e vetvetes 
Na shkoj jetammmmmmm  :shkelje syri: 


Vetem race e heshtur
Mban nje fryme te mekur
E s'kam nje floke te prekur
S'kam nje dore qe ta shterngoj
Te rosh apo te mos rosh
Te kjo dileme e vjeter 
Nisi jeta,mmmmmmmm


Reff:
E sa kam deshire te pres
Kur ke se ke te presesh
Ke nje ender ke nje shpres(2 here)
E dua te pres dike te vij
Ne dere pa trokitur
Te mos mbetet asnjeri (2 here)
Ti eja nje mik te me trokas
Te trembi heshtjen time
Vetem s'dua ta humbas(2 here)
E dua nje dore qe ta shtrengoj
Te mbaj ne doren time
Dhe te them se po jetoj.(2 here)

Dua te me duash 
Dua te mos luash
..
.
Reff:
E sa kam deshire te pres

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

Aurela este fantastike..Ka ze te mbrekullushem. Vlonjate si yll eshte. Kur kendon kenge si tip kolazh me popullore. Very Nice.

----------


## aurela

po eshte e vertete sepse ajo ka zerin shume te bukur dhe ajo fitoi
cmimin e pare me kengen e saj S`jam tribu

----------


## Letersia 76

*teksti i kenges "Lypesi"


Çdo njeri nga ne 
Ka pasur larg një fëmijëri 
Që me dhimbje e kujton 
Por se ç'ndjen fëmija 
Asnjeri nuk mund ta dijë 
Kur dhe buka i mungon 

Ti që poshtë një ure 
Netë dimri po kalon 
Dhe në shi dhe në dëborë 
Ti që kalimtarve 
Pak lëmoshë po u kërkon 
Roje në një semafor 

(kori i fëmijëve) 
Lulen e zgjedhur unë ta dhuroj 
Jo nuk e kam vjedhur 
E di, s'beson 

Merre ti merre 
Është djersë nga puna jonë 
Jo nuk e kam vjedhur 
Me ne këndo 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Ti që ditë për ditë 
E ëndërrove fëmijërinë 
Fëmijërinë s'e preke kurrë 
Ti që fale moshën 
Për të mbajtur gjithë shtëpinë 
Ti u bëre foshnje- burrë 

(dialog me lypësin) 
Aurela: - Sa vjeç je ti ? 
Fëmijët: - 10 
Aurela: - Po shkon në shkollë? 
Fëmijët: - Jo. 
Aurela: - Jo ? Po mirë është më mirë që 
të lypësh apo të shkosh në shkollë? 
Fëmijët: - Në shkollë. 
Aurela: - Po mirë, pse nuk shkon në shkollë atëherë ? 
Fëmijët: - Nuk kemi lekë. 
Aurela: - S'ke lekë?... Po ti tjetri nga je ti ? 
Fëmijët: - Nga Berati. 
Aurela: - Nga Berati ? Po ku ke fjetur mbrëmë ? 
Fëmijët: - Tek stadiumi. 
Aurela: - Po sa fëmijë jeni ju ? 
Fëmijët: - Gjashtë. 
Aurela: - Gjashtë ? Po me çfarë hani ju ? 
Fëmijët: - Ja lypim kështu. 
Aurela: - Lypni ?!*

----------


## Letersia 76

[B]"superxhiro" AURELA GACE[/]


Everything is a superxhiro 

Superxhiro, superxhiro 
Sa zgjohem a laj sytë 
Superxhiro, superxhiro 
Kur bie të mbyll sytë 
Superxhiro, superxhiro 

Superxhiro 
Sa zgjohem a laj sytë 
Superxhiro 
Kur bie të mbyll sytë 

Superxhiro, superxhiro 


Superxhiro nga mëngjesi 
Superxhiro gjer në mbrëmje 
Superxhiro a ja jaaa

----------


## cristal

aurela ne keto momente jeton ne nyc me saktesi ne brooklyn............para nje  jave e takova ne subway dhe tha qe kendon ne nje lokal(ne brklyn ne 18 av. dhe eighty something st.)  Ka shume mall  per familjen dhe njerezit ne tirane...........shendet te gjitheve

----------


## MEDEA

kendon shume mire,por besoj se i duhet te mbaje pak diete...

----------


## Fiori

Te dielen tjeter, ne date15 shtator eshte e ftuar ne nje mbremje shqiptare ne Michigan. Me shume rreth kesaj mbremje mund te lexoni dhe ne faqen e pare www.albasoul.com

 :buzeqeshje:  Ajo nuk ka qene ndonjehere e dobet qe te dobesohet tani, madje nga sa e mbaja mend une ne Shqiperi kur e pashe ketu per here te pare mendova se kishte rene shume...pastaj si njerez, per shoqeri e te gjitha...te gjithe jemi te ndryshem  :i qetë:

----------


## MEDEA

ndoshta aty ka rene...sic thua edhe ti! kur ka qene ketej e mbaj mend goxha te beshme.
persa i perket faktit qe gjithmone e mbushur ka qene...vjen nje moment kur njeriu edhe mund te doje te dobesohet.
gjithmone ka nje here te pare ne jete.

----------


## karamelja



----------


## une jam Z...

Aurela kendon ne Debal Gardens tani , nje lokal me muzike Shqiptare qe e ka nje fare Dem Balidema me origjine nga Mali i Zi me duket. Lokali ndodhet ne Brooklyn, ne 18th Avenue dhe Benson Avenue, eshte me te vertete dicka e bukur. tek ai lokal zhvillohet cdo vit nje mbremje e madhe per naten e vitit te ri.
ja vlen te shkosh po hyrja eshte $20, cik si shtrenjt kur e mendo me ik me nja 3-4 veta.

----------


## Fiori

Sot u shtuan ne faqen e muzikes se Albasoul dy albume te reja te Aureles.

1. Superxhiro 

2. Tundu Bejke 


Ndersa ketu  si gjithmone mund te degjoni albumin The Best.

----------


## ReA_8

aurela ?............si shpirt fare doni si paraqitje doni si artiste .............

----------


## POETI_20

Aurela eshte vertet nje kengetare  e mir 
  dhe nje artiste e mir gjithashtu.
 I pelqej kenget e saj

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Aurela eshte me e mira!! Pa dyshim!
Cdo kenge e ka pas me kuptim, dhe ka ze shume te bukur.
(Vlora nr1) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironsja

Pash nje kaset mbreme, te Vitit 2002.Nuk e di a e ka pare ndokush nga ju,por un kur pash Aurelen ngela me goje hapur.Ishte ber me te vertet shume e bukur.Nje ndryshim 100%.
Nje trup shume te bukur, dhe ne fytyre me duket pak operacion plastik te syt.Me pelqeu jasht mase.E kam preferuar gjithmon per kengetare,por nga pamja s'me ka pelqyer ndonjiher , mbreme ndrova mendje  :buzeqeshje:

----------

